# Suche Apple Logo Tutorial!



## Kenzai (24. September 2004)

Ich suche ein Tutorial womit ich das Logo von Apple nachmachen kann,ich habe es schon so versucht,aber es sah nie wirklich aus wie der von Apple,ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!?


----------



## Joh (24. September 2004)

Ich könnte dir das Logo als Vector anbieten.


----------



## Kenzai (24. September 2004)

Vector?
Entschuldigung kenne manche begriffe noch nicht,was bedeutet Vector?


----------



## Joh (24. September 2004)

Das würde jetzt zu weit führen.
Also die Vectorgrafik kannst du ohne Verlust in jede beliebige Größe skalieren.
Programme dafür sind z.B. Adobe Illustrator.


----------



## randomize (24. September 2004)

Nur mal eine Frage nebenbei, was Vektorgrafiken sind ist mir schon klar (in der Theorie), aber was gibt es denn da für 'gängige' Formate, wie z. B. JPG o. ä. für Bilder, TXT für Text... xxx für Vektorgrafiken?


----------



## Kenzai (24. September 2004)

Ok,aber zu deiner Frage zurück zu kommen,ja dann wäre ne Vektor Grafik gut.


----------



## Joh (24. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von randomize _
> *Nur mal eine Frage nebenbei, was Vektorgrafiken sind ist mir schon klar (in der Theorie), aber was gibt es denn da für 'gängige' Formate, wie z. B. JPG o. ä. für Bilder, TXT für Text... xxx für Vektorgrafiken? *


z.B. *.cdr; *.ai

Apple


----------



## kuhlmaehn (24. September 2004)

Bei einer Vektorgrafik ist der Vorteil das sie Mathematisch errechnet wird und desshalb beliebig vergrößerbar ist.
Bei meinem Beispiel hab ich das Symol mit Pfaden erstellt.
Dazu klickst du beim Elipsewerkzeug oben auf Pfade und erstellst dann eine Elipse. Dann nimmst du das Pfadewerkzeug und ziehst die Elipse so hin wie eine Hälfte eines Apfels. Danach konvertierst du mit Rechtsklick den Pfad zu einer Auswahl und füllst sie. Diese spiegelst du dann und pfügst beide Apfelhälften zu einem Apfel zusammen und machst noch das Loch rein und diesen Stiel dran.

Wenns dir dann noch um eine gute Füllung geht kannst du entweder hier gucken
http://www.photoshoptutorials.de/tut_text_chrom.php
oder einfach mit dem Ebenenstil "Abgeflachte Kanten und Relief". Ich hab jetzt beides probiert und dann irgendwie so beides gemacht.

Ich hoffe das war jetzt verständlich,

kuhlmaehn


[Edit]

Ok, ich seh gerade bei  Joh, dass das so in Regenbodenfarben ist. Dann ist das natürlich noch einfacher 

Also wenn du es selber machen willst, dann mach es mit Pfaden und wenn nicht hast du ja jetzt genur wo du es als Vektor klauen kannst 

[/Edit]


----------



## Senfdose (25. September 2004)

Kannst optional dir auch ein  Apple  Bild aus dem Netz besorgen und diese dann mit dem Pfadtool nachzeichnen, zu Pfaden etc. findest du massig hier im Forum.
Nach dem nachzeichnen füllst du dir die Pfadfläche und speicherst sie als eigene Form ab und hast dies nun immer als Form verfügbar.


Gruss Senf


----------



## randomize (25. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Joh _
> *z.B. *.cdr; *.ai
> 
> Apple
> ...


Danke!


----------

